
The Secret Vanishings in America's National Parks - sakopov
http://dcxposed.com/2014/04/27/secret-vanishings-americas-national-parks/
======
sparky_z
There's a lot of silliness in this article, but I'll focus on one glaring
example because I'm on mobile.

"In 95 percent of the cases, bad weather strangely follows a disappearance,
washing out footprints and other clues and making it impossible to carry on a
search until the weather clears. In 98 to 99 percent of the cases, tracking
dogs are unable to find a scent or simply refuse to track."

There's nothing remotely sinister about this. It just means that when those
things don't happen, the people get found. Tracking dog failure is a necessary
condition for human disappearance. No great shock that it's found to be true
whenever someone disappears mysteriously.

Likewise with the missing people being found weeks later, miles from where
they were last seen. The "missing people" who stick close to where they were
get found pretty quickly. It's the wanderers who are difficult to find in
time, and so show up in these statistics.

------
mkstowegnv
Only open this if you like paranoid conspiracy theories (children not
remembering where they were), paranormal possibilities (so many Devil names)
and lack of critical thinking (no links for most claims), and if you like
supporting political fringe websites. Oh and it's 2014.

------
ianai
I feel like this is a daily critical thinking exercise for the commenters here
to process.

------
bakeman
> Strangely, a big percentage of these disappearances have clues in common:
> Huckleberries, dogs, ...

All clues point to Huckleberry Hound, known associate of Jellystone denizen
Yogi Bear.

------
chrisbennet
I thought this was going to be an article about Parks closing.

------
ajlinton
Easy to laugh now at home with the lights on but when the sun goes down on
your campsite in the Olympic National Park and the fog rolls in you'll be
feeling differently.

~~~
sparky_z
To the extent that this is true, it doesn't matter. You could say the same
thing about any scary story told by boy scouts around the campfire.

